# Radio at sea article



## Anabasis (Jan 31, 2018)

I wrote this article a few years ago about operating from a freighter. While it is geared towards Amateur radio, some people here might find it of some interest.

The article is HERE, (click on the "HERE" to open the page) you can just download the pdf by clicking on it. It has a few photos as well.

73 DE N1ZZZ


----------

